# Will CO2 react with brass?



## PuddlesAqua (Jan 5, 2013)

I just set up my new paintball style co2 system. The compression nut that secures the tubing into the needle valve is brass, because that's all I could find. I plan on having some shrimp in this tank down the road, which are very sensitive to copper (it kills them). Will the CO2 react with the brass to release any copper compounds through the airline and into the tank?


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

no. and brass is an alloy btw so no.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 29, 2008)

No, co2 is inert.


----------

